
Swinging the Vote? - tombrossman
https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/02/26/wheres-my-email
======
bjourne
People who want to trash this study with the same old "Have they thought of
$obvious_counterargument?" should first browse through their GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/the-markup/investigation-wheres-my-
email](https://github.com/the-markup/investigation-wheres-my-email)

I did and I have gone through the mbox files and I cannot find anything that
would explain the curious difference. That is not to say that there isn't a
rational explanation, the probably is, but please give the study authors some
credit. They aren't dumb.

------
__tk__
I think Alex Stamos' take on this is pretty good:
[https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1232687398250639361?s=...](https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1232687398250639361?s=20)

------
soared
I’d imagine this is almost entirely due to scale - Yang probably sends each
email to <100k users while Warren/Bloomberg have 25MM+ list sizes.

Typically an email sent to 25 million people is less important than one sent
to 100k, and so should be sent to promotions.

~~~
jorams
I doubt that. 100k is already very, very far into the range of likely
promotion.

------
zeveb
I would prefer to send them _all_ to a Politics inbox, to be honest.

------
spiderfarmer
It's just an algorithm. Not a big conspiracy. You can definitely influence in
which folder you end up. Seems like Buttigieg's team has done a better job at
it.

~~~
cpr
Oh, yes? Pete B is clearly the cabal candidate, so why not assume it's part of
the conspiracy?

Google has clearly lied (based on the blacklists that whistleblowers have
released) about their political bias.

